

The Sharing Economy Isn’t About Sharing at All - ASquare
https://hbr.org/2015/01/the-sharing-economy-isnt-about-sharing-at-all

======
serve_yay
Yes, it's a very strange name. It's all renting and services, there is
little/no sharing involved.

~~~
ASquare
10 bucks say a reporter came up with that name initially

